# some photos



## Red (Sep 14, 2007)

hierodula female's head





euchomenella nynph





euchomenella front





euchomenella long





Hierodula female





Hierodula front





Hierodula male





hiero male





hiero looking cam





iris macro





iris macro2

Regards


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice mantids!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 14, 2007)

nice babies!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice everything!


----------



## Kriss (Sep 14, 2007)

I received some _euchomenella_ nymphs this morning.

Great little characters.  

Lovely photos.

8)


----------



## Red (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol, thanks....

tomorrow more!!


----------



## Red (Sep 21, 2007)

here more pics of my pseudoharpax viriscens













Regards


----------

